# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Can't click on macro buttons

## PatKlaus

This is a real head-scratcher for me. 

I have an Excel workbook which is used as a template for dozens of Project Managers using various versions of Excel (2003, 2007, and 2010) to use to track project expenses. The workbook has dozens of macro buttons on multiple sheets to do things like Add New Row to preserve formulas. Those have all been working just fine. This morning one user forwarded me his copy of the workbook and, in this particular workbook, it is not possible to click on any of the macro buttons. It isn't that the macros don't work ... it just isn't possible to click on the buttons.

If I select design mode, select the button, and select properties (in this copy of the workbook), I get only the properties for the sheet, not for the button. I can select the macro itself from the macro menu and it runs just fine.

I've checked the obvious things I could think of: Macros are enabled, the buttons are still linked to the macro code, and the sheets aren't protected. 

We've been using this workbook for years and I've never seen this before. Any ideas?

Thanks!

----------


## dilipandey

Hi PatKlaus,

This is interesting...

Do a little test:- Create a new button and assign a macro to this to check if this one works

I guess might be some internal excel corruption issue is there but not sure.  If possible, post that file to forum to analyze further.  Thanks.


Regards,
DILIPandey

<click on below 'star' if this helps>

----------


## PatKlaus

Hi DILIPandey,

I created a new button and assigned a macro. It works fine ... except even when I have design mode, selected the macro execute when a click on the button. 

I'll have to redact the file before I can post it since it has sensitive information in it. I'll work on that and get back to you. With my luck today, redacting will fix the issue :-(.

Thanks,
Pat

----------


## PatKlaus

Hi DILIPandey,

Sadly, I was correct. Once I removed all the data, the macro buttons are working just fine again, so I went back and started over and removed less data. 

It turns out that even without much of the data, the file is too large to attach here.

Regards,
Pat

----------


## dilipandey

Hi Pat,

Remove all the data, post the file with just buttons and the vba code.  Thanks.

Regards,
DILIPandey

<click on below 'star' if this helps>

----------


## PatKlaus

I had to remove most of the worksheets, but I think I've got it small enough to attach with the problem still occurring (at least if I figured out the attachment interface!).

----------


## dilipandey

Hi PatKlaus,

Just checked your attachment and found out;-
1)  The command buttons (Active X control) is no more recognized as button on the worksheet. 
2)  Above point can be verified, if you select the button and click on properties (Under Developer section -> Properties) as you are using Excel 2010, you will see the properties of worksheet and not of the button.  Also when you move your cursor (+ point cursor) to those buttons, you will observe that it is not changing to arrow cursor i.e., worksheet is not recognizing those buttons as clickable buttons and may be treating them just as boxes (rectangles).

This may be happening as the file created in *.xls and getting opened in *.xlsx (2007 / 2010 version), would suggest to create new buttons.

Regards,
DILIPandey

<click on below 'star' if this helps>
3 )

----------


## sktneer

Didn't notice that this is very old post. lol

----------


## rb79

Hi Pat,

Were you able to figure this out?  One of our Excel 2010 users is getting this issue.  In his case, he can't click the button either and in design mode the mouse cursor turns to the no entry icon.
Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!

----------


## FDibbins

rb79 welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 
.
Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------

